# diablo installation



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

im sitting here with my diablo 1 disc, trying to install it. Although, when I pop the disc in it doesn't install Diablo, it goes to autoplay...

http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=89936519.jpg

i can't run anything

heres what the icon looks like

http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=66160894.jpg

and when i click on it it just leads back to the autoplay or whatever, any ideas? I'm running vista by the way...,

whoever can help me gets 5 bucks paypal, if you dont have paypal, then the satisfaction of a job well done and my thanks


ps: it isnt screwy with only diablo, its also screwy with warcraft III (and im assuming all games)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What happens when you double click on the installer?


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

nothing happens, i can't even right click it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this to delete the upper and lower CD filters> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/en-us


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

ran the "delete lower and upper filters" and restarted, popped the diablo disc in again and 

http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gurglaldfasdf.jpg

(auto run again, didnt do anything unfortunately....)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just for kicks have you tried the other drive?
Are you running in a admin account.


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

I am running an admin account, and drive D is the only drive I have (the other two are from poweriso and daemon tools lite)


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

i also have nero for burning CDs and stuff maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Of course the PC does meet the minimum requirements for the game?
Give this a try> http://vistasupport.mvps.org/autorun_autoplay_don't_work_when_cddvd_is_inserted.htm


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, it meets and exceeds the minimum requirements, i've installed diablo and diablo II before

ill try the 
http://vistasupport.mvps.org/autorun_autoplay_don't_work_when_cddvd_is_inserted.htm
right now


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't find step 8 or 9 of that guide, for step 8 and 9 i dont have Explorer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Skip to step 10


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

copy the Cd contents to your HDD 

are you sure you're using the install Disk?


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

When I skip to step 10,, there is no entry for NoDriveTypeAutorun. 

I'm sure I'm using the install disc (there is only one disc for Diablo I). I tried turning off Autoplay by going to Control Panel->Play CDs or other media automatically-> Unchecking Use Autoplay for media and devices. This has done nothing, and when I double click on my CD drive it still brings up a folder wiht unclickable icons (the folders open, but they lead to even more unclickable things). This is what it looks like: 

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5039/jfglkjdsgdsfg.jpg

How do I copy all the files to my HDD?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you right click on the Diablo Installer file what menu choices do you get?


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

I get nothing, nothing happens when I right or left click.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mcninjaguy does Diablo have an install limit?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope, no install limit.
It does work with Vista too, I just tested it.

However, the files look nothing like what I have, is this a legit copy of the game?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't games made before 2000 had install limits or much of any anti piracy measures on them

and I've never had a chance to play Diablo but Diablo 2 I've played for countless hours and all that game had was a CD key


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any chance this is a Mac only Disk?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Any chance this is a Mac only Disk?


thanks for pointing that out I just kind of skimmed the pics when I saw the them first time

look what I found!
looks like it is a mac disk

see "Mac Readme File"
and the the extension "mpq which I've never seen on a PC


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

.MPQ is a Blizzard Game Data file format but as a data file could be used on either Mac or Windows> http://filext.com/file-extension/MPQ


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

still it says MAC readme file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes and there is no windows Read Me file like you would expect to see on a dual platform disk which is what made me wonder........


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img000314.jpg

it says Windows 95/NT & Power Macintosh CD-Rom. It's a legit CD.


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

just popped in warcraft III install disc, same thing happens

http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kjasdfklasdjf.jpg

for some reason its still labeled "Diablo CD" weird wierdi wierwieridrwdw

edit: im doubling the reward money and will literally give you a hug over the internet if you solve my problem


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

is this the install CD?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

There is only one disc for Diablo.

Did you try Ninja's suggestion of copying all the files from the disc to a folder on your desktop - then install from there.

It just looks like the file associations are messed up.
If it doesn't work when you try and install from the hard drive, check the properties of the 'Installer' file. Make sure it is listed as an .EXE.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually two discs, one for installation and play and one for cinematics.

Make sure your anti-virus or firewall are not blocking the game.


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

How do I move the files from the cd to a folder on my desktop?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

To move all the files on to your HDD do this;

right click on CD
explore
highlight all files
right click on high lighted files and press "copy"
go into C: or where ever you want this Files (you should make a new folder)
and paste


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

I get an error when I try to copy files from the disc

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdfasdfeded.jpg

cannot read from the source file or disc


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Either the disk or the drive is bad.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

My guess would be the drive, as it is doing the same thing with the Warcraft disc.

Are you able to try the discs in another PC to test?


----------



## Bobwest (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, they work on other computers. I even tried puting a DVD in, and it gave me the same BS. It's probably the drive, so should I get ar eplacement drive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes sounds like the drive is failing > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289


----------

